# Pond is in garden rr



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally started on the Garden rr by putting in a pond and 2 water falls. pond is 6ftx9ft(liner type), upper pond is a preformed 3x3, water fall at top was a rock pool i got last fall. I dug out the lower pool 8 inches deep Sunday afteernoon from 3:30-5:00Befor doing that I washed and scrubbed the main deck with Bleach and Wisk.then barbequed ribs, son and gkids came for dinner. 
Monday I sprayed thompson water seal on the deck and railing and steps, then laid Irrigation line along east side of deck and placed colored cement lawn edging along it, then dugout the pond the rest of the way, son came over so I had him help me place the liner and then filled it with water. Today i had to do some tweaking around the liner(filled in 1 corner by lifting edge of liner up and shoveling sand under the corner to make a ledge and a small depression for the upper pond to pour onto to get waterfall sound). Then placed upper pond on mound of dirt from digging pond and also placed the rock pool above that. Then raked and leveled dirt i had thrown around to fill low spots along edge and in garden. Also have another mound of dirt from the pond that I will make a tunnel thu for the RR. here are some pics of it plus they also show flowers and plants that I put in last fall. The 2 trees in bloom are flowering Crabs. 
Sundays work 








Mondays work 








porch swing 








waterfalling(Pink&White flowers r Creeping Phlox) 








distant shot


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

will have a bridge over corner of pond toward the mound of dirt that will have tunnel thru it


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good!! Keep the pics coming as you complete more of your project as I always find these threads inspiring!


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

That is nice Hap . I think I should tell you from experience though, you might want to move the upper pond away from the tree. Lots of debri will end up in the pond when the tree sheds. I just cut down a pecan tree that killed my beautiful Kio fish /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the pond, I plan on one also, how will you be hiding the top tub?


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill we just had our cement driveway removed today and I had them haul 2 of the slabs(broken into pieces big and small) of concrete near the ponds. there is enough conrete to cover all edges of the lower pond,upper pond, and the mountain.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When I went looking at Layout's during the EAGLEWINGS IRONCRAFT OPEN HOUSE I was surprised at the number of people in Phoenix that had Water Features. 

They were quite interesting. 

I will be interested in how yours turns out. Looks like your off to a great start.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

Yesterday and today I placed broken concrete around the edge of lower pond and around upper pond and waterfall. Still have a large piece to split up but broke the old handle on the stone sledge hammer. Pics of it and rest of concrete pieces. will use rest of concrete inside the mountain and tunnel. i also have red sedum to plant in between pices of concrete around the ponds. will do that am tomorrow 
facing north 








facing SW(will have a two track tunnel under the deck)


----------

